# Anonimo Watch Service: Stoll & Co or Abouttime



## panerainovice

My watch has been running slow lately so it seems about time to service it also. Both Stoll and Co and Abouttime have quoted me roughly a starting price of $500 to service and refinish the case. Which would be the place to go?


----------



## whywatch9

Stoll! reason explained in PM, sending...


----------



## Watchbreath

Or any good watchmaker.


----------



## StefB

Stoll can be best trusted to handle the unique casing of Anonimos, so i would go with them.


----------



## timefleas

Stoll


----------



## Jebhut

Not sure what info you already have...but Stoll did all the US Warranty Service - they were great. I used them. I also believe they might have some 'basic' Anonimo parts in stock. AboutTime was one of the few well known Authorized Dealers in the USA, but assumed they sent their warranty work to Stoll? (Are they _still_ AD's with direct communication to the brand?) In the end, would think Stoll did a lot more Anonimo repairs and are _probably_ better equipped?


----------



## panerainovice

Thanks for everyone's reply, I will go with Stoll! Only thing that was strange was when I called them the lady said to just send them the watch with a note with my name and address and what service I want done. Seems like they do things very casual. Kind of weird to send a $4000 watch randomly to a store without any paper work and receipt.


----------



## whywatch9

panerainovice said:


> Thanks for everyone's reply, I will go with Stoll! Only thing that was strange was when I called them the lady said to just send them the watch with a note with my name and address and what service I want done. Seems like they do things very casual. Kind of weird to send a $4000 watch randomly to a store without any paper work and receipt.


That part surprised me as well. Then after I talked to a few other watch nuts, I realized thats just the current state of certain part of the industry, lack of up to date communication or customer service database and what not. Also, just like you mentioned, it's a 4k watch, liability becomes a big issue. If they created rules and regulations on how to send in your watch, then the chance of people taking advantage of that system becomes greater. Not that this should be the excuse of not finding out a better way to provide customer service, but that seems to be the reason.

I had to initiate almost all the contact and kept all the tracking info and insurance to protect myself. Other than that, the process went good.

One last note, if you expect them to do something, ask them and confirm. The word overhaul is often used and can be misleading from time to time. One particular experience was that my watch went under complete overhaul, but they failed to aligned the hands; and they were trying to say that I wanted a overhaul, but did not mentioned to them about the misaligned hands. I know how ridiculous this might sound, but did happen to me. If you like to take your watch diving, then ask them to pressure test the watch to the depth you intended.

Good luck!


----------



## panerainovice

whywatch9 said:


> That part surprised me as well. Then after I talked to a few other watch nuts, I realized thats just the current state of certain part of the industry, lack of up to date communication or customer service database and what not. Also, just like you mentioned, it's a 4k watch, liability becomes a big issue. If they created rules and regulations on how to send in your watch, then the chance of people taking advantage of that system becomes greater. Not that this should be the excuse of not finding out a better way to provide customer service, but that seems to be the reason.
> 
> I had to initiate almost all the contact and kept all the tracking info and insurance to protect myself. Other than that, the process went good.
> 
> One last note, if you expect them to do something, ask them and confirm. The word overhaul is often used and can be misleading from time to time. One particular experience was that my watch went under complete overhaul, but they failed to aligned the hands; and they were trying to say that I wanted a overhaul, but did not mentioned to them about the misaligned hands. I know how ridiculous this might sound, but did happen to me. If you like to take your watch diving, then ask them to pressure test the watch to the depth you intended.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the thorough explaination!


----------



## 92gli

Watchbreath said:


> Or any good watchmaker.


I brought mine to a supposedly good watchmaker and got the watch back with gouges on the case from the guy trying to remove the bezel. Then sent it to stoll and they had it back to me in less than 2 weeks.

What paperwork should stoll provide before you send it to them? Send it insured with a description of what you want, they will email you a quote shortly after they receive it. What else do you need?


----------



## StefB

92gli said:


> I brought mine to a supposedly good watchmaker and got the watch back with gouges on the case from the guy trying to remove the bezel. Then sent it to stoll and they had it back to me in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> What paperwork should stoll provide before you send it to them? Send it insured with a description of what you want, they will email you a quote shortly after they receive it. What else do you need?


Yes, I have found that even most well-qualified watchmakers can not handle Anonimo's cases. So be very careful turning to a local watchmaker that does not have alot of experience with highly finished, deep-sealed cases, such as Anonimo.

But of course, there are no cases like Anonimo! So use Stoll!


----------



## Watchbreath

Before I had my present watchmaker I sent 2 watches to Stoll for warranty work, my watchmaker would have 
done better.


92gli said:


> I brought mine to a supposedly good watchmaker and got the watch back with gouges on the case from the guy trying to remove the bezel. Then sent it to stoll and they had it back to me in less than 2 weeks.
> 
> What paperwork should stoll provide before you send it to them? Send it insured with a description of what you want, they will email you a quote shortly after they receive it. What else do you need?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Stoll, About Time and Topper jewelers can handle almost any Anonimo service, but of course if you have a Marlin or San marco for sure is Stoll because special tool to release the movement ( the tool to fit the rear lock )

For regular Anonimo's any watchmaker well experienced can handle a repair or adjustment. 

In my experience my local watchmaker perform very well some issues i had in the past like broken Stem, refinish ss and Bronze and overhauling with no problems.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## lorsban

I've tried contacting Stoll, no reply. Abouttime however reply very promptly.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whywatch9

lorsban said:


> I've tried contacting Stoll, no reply. Abouttime however reply very promptly.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


eMail? Phone? Please give us a bit more detail. Abouttime is a shop open to public with a regular office hour. Not saying stoll doesn't have a regular office hour, but I was told that they are getting hundreds of watches incoming on daily basis; about time, on the other hand, really doesn't get that much traffic. Depending the service you are looking for - They might both be adequate service provider. But if I have a broken nimo, my experience tells me I should send it to stoll.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Lorsban what you need ? Email me

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## lorsban

whywatch9 said:


> eMail? Phone? Please give us a bit more detail. Abouttime is a shop open to public with a regular office hour. Not saying stoll doesn't have a regular office hour, but I was told that they are getting hundreds of watches incoming on daily basis; about time, on the other hand, really doesn't get that much traffic. Depending the service you are looking for - They might both be adequate service provider. But if I have a broken nimo, my experience tells me I should send it to stoll.


Email.

I've worked with about time before on screws and bars. Talked to Holly Burns, this was a few years ago. On a hunch I emailed her again and she replied.

Looking for some screws and bars again. I've admittedly lost my touch with regards to strap changing these things and the head of one bar is pretty mangled. Hahaha! Oh well.

So yeah need spares.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whywatch9

I see. Good luck with getting the parts! If parts were all you need, then get them from whoever gets back to you first. Somehow, I have a feeling that stoll will not be too interested in selling the parts tho...

Best,

9


----------



## lorsban

whywatch9 said:


> I see. Good luck with getting the parts! If parts were all you need, then get them from whoever gets back to you first. Somehow, I have a feeling that stoll will not be too interested in selling the parts tho...
> 
> Best,
> 
> 9


Agreed.

I'm still hoping that some kind soul or souls decide to stock spares for us Anonimo Historic guys. I'm not liking the new direction of Anonimo Corp with regards to their handling our needs and I fear they may decide to ignore us altogether.

What I would love is for a group to take up the mantle of supplying spares, same with how it is for Delorean. The car company is long gone but there's a very tight group running them and some passionate individuals have bought all the remaining parts, schematics. So it's either they have the stock or they make the required part. I would love for this to happen to us.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## korneevy

Well you guys would be pleased to know that the number listed on new "Swiss" Anonimo promotional materials is in fact *non-existent*. I am having an issue with my Militare and wanted, just for the kicks, to see if they would step in to offer warranty service and tried to contact them via email and over the phone, but viola, all in vain. I somehow have a feeling that after a debacle at Basel they lost interest in this whole thing altogether. I mean the site is out of date (see you in Basel? really?), contact info is bogus, new models are not being made/publicized and warranty obligations are ignored. Not sure I understand the logic of investing a hefty sum in brand and IP only to walk away from it after the first try but I am buying up spare lug bars, strap changing tools etc while there are still ex-ADs with stock left. Give it another year and the way things go, quite a few of these watches might be non-serviceable and the last thing I want is not to be able to wear my Millimetri because of a missing lug screw and such. Pains me to think what service issues people may face with their most complicated cases, modified movements etc...I am happy I've been sticking with the rule of never ever buying anything above mid-range, non-complicated pieces from micros and new brands; my money is on Richemond gang when it comes to in-house movements, proprietary designs etc. etc., however expensive they might be for service, I am certain they will not walk away from fixing up their product.


----------



## lorsban

korneevy said:


> Well you guys would be pleased to know that the number listed on new "Swiss" Anonimo promotional materials is in fact *non-existent*. I am having an issue with my Militare and wanted, just for the kicks, to see if they would step in to offer warranty service and tried to contact them via email and over the phone, but viola, all in vain. I somehow have a feeling that after a debacle at Basel they lost interest in this whole thing altogether. I mean the site is out of date (see you in Basel? really?), contact info is bogus, new models are not being made/publicized and warranty obligations are ignored. Not sure I understand the logic of investing a hefty sum in brand and IP only to walk away from it after the first try but I am buying up spare lug bars, strap changing tools etc while there are still ex-ADs with stock left. Give it another year and the way things go, quite a few of these watches might be non-serviceable and the last thing I want is not to be able to wear my Millimetri because of a missing lug screw and such. Pains me to think what service issues people may face with their most complicated cases, modified movements etc...I am happy I've been sticking with the rule of never ever buying anything above mid-range, non-complicated pieces from micros and new brands; my money is on Richemond gang when it comes to in-house movements, proprietary designs etc. etc., however expensive they might be for service, I am certain they will not walk away from fixing up their product.


That's disheartening.

Well the good thing is, the basic line uses ETA. We just need to figure out where to get gaskets, crown stems, crowns. Might be a good idea to stock up on those.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lorsban

Good news is, Stoll replied to my email! Well I guess we just have to see who's cheaper. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clarvonn

This is the very reason why I sold my two Anonimos, I didn't want to have timepieces that would not be supported when it became necessary.


----------



## lorsban

Clarvonn said:


> This is the very reason why I sold my two Anonimos, I didn't want to have timepieces that would not be supported when it became necessary.


Well we probably won't be seeing the level of support that Rolex guys enjoy but IF we stay solid as a community, we can pool resources and contacts so parts will be easier to come by. It's just sad cause our watches aren't even vintage yet we have to treat them as such. Which is cool, they're worth it, if you ask me.

The only real issue is finding a competent watchmaker to handle the work.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lorsban

Finally bought tubes and screws from Abouttime. Between the two, they've been more forthcoming with replying. 

If you call, look for Holly Burns. Simply awesome to work with. 

We had a little chat about Anonimo and I told her we're not happy the way things are going, she said nobody's happy and that the new group is really difficult to deal with. She also mentioned that a whole new line of watches are coming this Aug. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## whywatch9

New line? Interesting! Hope it's really a new line, not the crap we saw from basel.


----------



## lorsban

whywatch9 said:


> New line? Interesting! Hope it's really a new line, not the crap we saw from basel.


That's basically what the new line comprises haha

The design philosophy of the new guys is just so different from classic Anonimo.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sean779

lorsban said:


> The design philosophy of the new guys is just so different from classic Anonimo.


I'd hesitate to call gaudy and without soul a "design philosophy."


----------



## lorsban

Sean779 said:


> I'd hesitate to call gaudy and without soul a "design philosophy."


Hahahaha! Well, it is tho. Just a very bad one.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsr911

OK here is my ongoing story. Stoll has had my Professionale for a month now. They are still waiting for Anonimo to respond to their parts request for a stem for my watch. I was told it took the NEW Anonimo 4 months top respond to parts requests.

GREAT!!!!!

Let me be clear. This is no reflection on Stoll. They have been good to work with. This is all about the NEW Anonimo. I own 5 of the classic Anonimo watches. I hope things improve.


----------



## lorsban

rsr911 said:


> OK here is my ongoing story. Stoll has had my Professionale for a month now. They are still waiting for Anonimo to respond to their parts request for a stem for my watch. I was told it took the NEW Anonimo 4 months top respond to parts requests.
> 
> GREAT!!!!!
> 
> Let me be clear. This is no reflection on Stoll. They have been good to work with. This is all about the NEW Anonimo. I own 5 of the classic Anonimo watches. I hope things improve.


Is the stem proprietary or is it ETA? Cause if it's ETA, you can get these parts from eBay.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## korneevy

rsr911 said:


> OK here is my ongoing story. Stoll has had my Professionale for a month now. They are still waiting for Anonimo to respond to their parts request for a stem for my watch. I was told it took the NEW Anonimo 4 months top respond to parts requests.
> 
> GREAT!!!!!
> 
> Let me be clear. This is no reflection on Stoll. They have been good to work with. This is all about the NEW Anonimo. I own 5 of the classic Anonimo watches. I hope things improve.


I think the new guys are pretty much out of business and this is only going to get worse...


----------



## whywatch9

Do you know that for a fact?
Cause some heard the new line still coming...


----------



## lorsban

whywatch9 said:


> Do you know that for a fact?
> Cause some heard the new line still coming...


That's what Holly from Abouttime said.

However, it is possible that the new company is simply going with a totally new group of AD's, and service centers, thereby sort of neglecting the old one's. Still, the question is, will the new service centers be able to handle our watches?

I mean, it's impossible for the new company to take off if they neglect their own service centers. What? Are they seriously expecting ZERO defects? That's crazy.

However, it's also possible that the new company is in way over their heads and they don't even know their a$$es from their elbows. haha

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## korneevy

whywatch9 said:


> Do you know that for a fact?
> Cause some heard the new line still coming...


I dont know this for the fact. What I know for the fact is that they have not responded to warranty repair requests for over 6 weeks, their phone number is non-existent, their office address is pretty much bogus and their online presence is nothing short of a joke, and one that is out of date by over 2 months.

That's enough for me to start feeling uneasy about these folks and, to say the least, feel that these are not the signs of a healthy, ambitious and customer-oriented company with a bright future ahead of it


----------

